# Installing a toilet - Beginner



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Turn off the water. 
Does the valve turn? No,.... call a plumber, you're not ready yet.

Yes?
Scratch head and think to yourself, "self, am I brave enough to do this?"

Point of no return is here now. Disconnect the supply line using a proper wrench not to booger things up.

Empty as much water from the bowl as possible.

Pop the caps off the 2 bolts holding the unit to the floor.

Here comes the fun. Lift the toilet off the wax ring, (that's the most common) and give yourself a nice eewwwww as you look at the slime and say "shiiii" to yourself....

Use an oversized rag that won't drop down the pipe too far to keep that shtink at bay. You know what you've been doing into that there pipe.... it's gonna be bad...

Start scraping away the slime to get things nice and clean.

Uh-oh, broken flange? Find a repair kit or check YouTube how to fix it or Plan B, call the plumber.

So, you got to the point where everything is cleaned up and you're ready to install. 
A plumber pal of mine says to use the sponge. I tried the sponge and I like the sponge.
I kept every thickness on hand so I could pick the right one and just returned the rest to the box store when finished.

Place the sponge of your choice into the recess of the new toilet and carefully lift it over the bolts and set it down. I would say it should be about an 1/8" gap between the toilet bottom and the tiles for a good compression of the sponge. If the toilet slams down onto the floor with no resistance, the sponge is not sqeezin.
Change it out until it's riding just a wee bit above the floor.

Now, it's time to be careful. Tighten the nuts ever so carefully. I like to sit on the new unit and think sweet thoughts of my new luxury...err I mean, wiggle your butt a wee bit to compress the sponge and go at the two nuts gently until it's down tight to the floor.

Hook up the supply lines, using your hands to get the fittings started. If there's any resistance, you're cross threading and Plan B will arrive soon.
Use a wrench to tighten, not crazy tight but pretty snug, turn on the water and it's time for your whole family to praise the new Hero.

At this point, I say well done to either you or your plumber. 
And, don't worry, the water stains in the ceiling below will dry, everyone will forget the flood eventually, and life will go on, but damn it, you'll have a new throne, and well, isn't this one of the good things in life?.....ha....:vs_karate:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

One of the more straight forward DIY, in my opinion. Hardest part is lifting the pieces.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Pugs.... You give intrigue and suspense and challenge to that job.....!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You best explain what you mrean by a sponge in case the poster takes you literally.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

rjniles said:


> You best explain what you mrean by a sponge in case the poster takes you literally.


Right.

A sponge toilet seal rather than the sticky ol wax seal.
Man, I hate them messy things.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-Thick-Beveled-Sponge-Rubber-Gasket-9DD040491X/205172309


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You linked to the wrong item:

Not this










But this:










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toilet-Gasket-Flexible-Waxless-Seal-Universal-Fit-BL01/203564758


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When casters from office chairs and old fence lumber is free I can compete with china on 10 dollar casters to set toilets on and move them outdoors to clean, repair, take to re-cycle or whatever. Sure saves the back trying to carry an awkward heavy piece of equipment in an awkward position.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Senior... That is a good idea...!!!!!

When setting toilets alone, I sometimes have trouble holding the toilet and stabbing the flange bolts (can't see them)... so I put drinking straws over them and that gives me enough angel of view to stab them.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

rjniles said:


> You linked to the wrong item:
> 
> Not this
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Anthonyco (Feb 5, 2017)

is there any difference with installation for high tech toilets? 

Example: the TOTO G500

I'm thinking of splurging myself and getting it. Found it on this website here


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Anthonyco said:


> is there any difference with installation for high tech toilets?
> 
> Example: the TOTO G500
> 
> I'm thinking of splurging myself and getting it. Found it on this website here




Remote controlled toilet?? Far out!!!!

Looks like a PIA to install. Mostly, because, it looks as though you need to reach in through the access panels to get at the bolts.

Do you have a receptacle beside your toilet?

Also, you need to verify where your supply pipe comes in match the spec sheet. 
Flange needs to be 12" rough in from rear wall. Most toilets are already.

But, it's doable and we can walk you through it as long as your willing to keep posting back.


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Anthony, there is a product that helps keep the water in the bowl, and tank from spilling. It turns the excess water left to gel in about 10 min. dump it in, don't let the beer get warm, carry the pieces out........no mess.

Here's the miracle beads :








just sayin........:vs_cool:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Mrbuilder said:


> Anthony, there is a product that helps keep the water in the bowl, and tank from spilling. It turns the excess water left to gel in about 10 min. dump it in, don't let the beer get warm, carry the pieces out........no mess.
> 
> Here's the miracle beads :
> 
> ...


Sweet. Never seen this product before.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

What's this about wiggling your butt and going at the two nuts gently? Am I in the right forum?

This is a good tutorial. I used the sponge on my last toilet replacement and I won't be using wax rings again.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

123pugsy said:


> Remote controlled toilet?? Far out!!!! Oh boy... I guess I really am an old F---. I can't even imagine why I would need a remote control for a toilet... are you likely to use it when you are not close to it?
> 
> Looks like a PIA to install. Mostly, because, it looks as though you need to reach in through the access panels to get at the bolts.
> 
> ...


(Just a possible note... I have never installed a TOTO, but my neighbor had me over trying to figure out/solve the smell in his lower basement area. We poured castor oil in the floor drain, pulled up some carpet to insure there was not slab/stem wall leakage, checked plumbing connections and he assured me that he had already had a guy out who had RE-installed the seal/flange on the new Toto to be sure that was not the problem.....

Well.. third try was a charm... it turned out to be the seal on the Toto... I was not there, but Bob had him out a third time... so either the guy was not proficient with that install, or it can be tricky.)

Good luck.... (So what do the buttons on the remote control do??????)


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Whats great about the sponge is when you miss the bolts and crush the seal, you just pick up and try it again!

Here is my goto


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> .........................
> 
> 
> Good luck.... (So what do the buttons on the remote control do??????)


Heated seat warmer and fan I believe and probably the radio.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

We sure have come a long way from the outdoor shed with a wooden seat.

http://www.totousa.com/washlet®-integrated-toilet-g500-128-gpf-09-gpf









This beauty cost more than my first two cars...........combined.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

I would like to recommend a tube of clear *caulk* or whatever color you need to seal around the base of the toilet and the floor.


----------

